# Another counting thread - this time GD-X6900 (6930)



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Come on guys, you know what to do...









GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6930-9 ....................................... 0 watches

Together ........................................... 0 watches

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll kick things off then... I'm wearing it today after all 









1 FB-8 in the clubhouse!

I have a feeling there will be many more x6900s in the pipeline. Eminem springs to mind. This could be quite an epic count thread for piowa 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 0 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6930-9 ....................................... 0 watches

Together ........................................... 1 watch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls (Mar 3, 2009)

No MNM?:-!:-!

GD-X6900MNM-1JR -


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Update

GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 0 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6930-9 ....................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................. 0 watches

Together ........................................... 1 watch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

8B for me!


----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)

here's mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 1 watch
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6930-9 ....................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................. 0 watches

Together ........................................... 3 watches

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Piowa said:


> GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 1 watch
> GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
> GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
> GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 0 watches
> ...


Here my gd-x6900 collection



























GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 2 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B .................................. 0 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6930-9 ....................................... 1 watches

Together ........................................... 4 watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


----------



## cedric (Dec 6, 2008)

None for me, but love the thread!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cedric said:


> None for me, but love the thread!!!


Same here but I will borrow them from my buddy Frankiie  You just cant have it all.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 1 watch
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ......................................... 6 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cedric (Dec 6, 2008)

Yellow card, no borrowing allowed :-d










Deepsea_dweller said:


> Same here but I will borrow them from my buddy Frankiie  You just cant have it all.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cedric said:


> Yellow card, no borrowing allowed :-d
> View attachment 1298632


Ok ok then i just get one....


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice, love these threads 

I will participate in this thread in the near future, still waiting for X-6900 that I really like.

Keep them coming |>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang, this a difficult watch to photograph with reflections off the bezel, band, crystal, chrome light button and a dim negative screen to top it off...everything is SHINY!

Backstory: I'm not a 6900 aficionado but I was in many Macy's this week driving 1400 miles up the East Coast USA for the holiday, looking in stores for 2 Rangeman to swap bezels to make a positive green Ranger. Not much luck with that. Kind of a difficult mission as Americans with Black Friday traffic experience know.

So no luck with finding a green Rangeman under the Macy's glass countertops, but I did spy a pseudo Ocean Grey GD-X6900FB tucked way in the back of the case at Macy's in the Christiana Mall in tax-free Delaware, so I impulse-bought it.

Nice big shiny Ocean Grey. But no solar, no atomic and a small digit negative screen. Feels nice, looks awesome, gorgeous backlight, so it's a keeper, but probably my one and only 6900.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

So far only this one, but I got a feeling there wil be more.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ......................................... 8 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Piowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Count in another skeleton!









sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, I'm out! o|o|o| ....this is one model I don't have and don't think I'll ever have... 
Lucky me, there's a KING on the way and that one is being counted in Piowas 
most cherished counting threads of all!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ......................................... 9 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

My one, thinking about possibly getting the white with the positive display or the yellow next.

Does anyone know if casio plan to continue this model or it's a one off for 2013?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i dont have a pic cuz no smartphone atm, but i've got a clear/negative/chrome one

.....and i'm pretty sure i'm in love with it


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

BrendanSilent said:


> i dont have a pic cuz no smartphone atm, but i've got a clear/negative/chrome one
> 
> .....and i'm pretty sure i'm in love with it


Same as mine above, I'm in love with mine also. It reminds me of a great trip to Orlando! I wish I was back there now, not in the UK looking forward to another cold and wet winter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civic98 (May 13, 2008)

Reporting!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900FB-7. Sorry no pic. 

Also have you thought about including the GB-X6900 (bluetooth series). I have the GB-X6900B-2 and GB-X6900B-4.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, just GD-X

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 14 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

here's mine the blingy skeleton one FB-8&#8230;. so far


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 15 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

NFB-8=NFB-8+1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

jun0 has a pair of them:









Looks like Jellys are strong favorites

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 18 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 19 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

well, Casio India screwed me with the Lightning Yellow, it's not coming here.. the Japan prices are a little 2 high for me, so I'll just wait for the Eminem then, that's black so it should come here. Hope 2014 brings out the colourful ones. I see this counting thread as having the highest count compared to the other threads.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

starscream1017 said:


> I see this counting thread as having the highest count compared to the other threads.


Me too, except of Kings (of course)


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Damn that matt black and white one looks sharp.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i dont know why, but im REALLY attracted to the plain all black negative one. i usually skip right over those but i want it!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

BrendanSilent said:


> i dont know why, but im REALLY attracted to the plain all black negative one. i usually skip right over those but i want it!


I also like this one (and i'm not a negative fan either) - kind of reminds me of the *6900SN-1* without the green lettering on the bezel.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Checking in!









sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 20 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> Checking in!
> 
> View attachment 1300408
> 
> ...


I think this has got to be my next purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> Checking in!
> 
> View attachment 1300408
> 
> ...


What colour is the back light on this model out if interest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know when the yaller one will be released? I've been checking Macy's, but no joy yet.


----------



## gza526 (Jul 1, 2011)

Picked mine up last night…. 1 of 2 that I got during the Macy's F&F sale.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 10 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 21 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I have this one:










My next one might have to be the silver/jelly version.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 10 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 22 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can mark me down for a GDX6900FB-8B and a GBX6900B-1. I also have a GDX6930E-9 on its way from Japan.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 23 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

I got another one today. My friend who work in casio bring this model and well he is a damn good marketing or my faith is so weak when i saw this one. 
Gdx-6900-7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk . Have a nice day


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 24 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Got another one!



















sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 25 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

2 more:
GD-X6900-1 - Gorgeous satin finish on this one - half way between stealth and style, PERFECT.
GD-X6930E-9 - Black highlights very nice but not too keen on the metal keeper - rattles a bit. Same color resin as G-6900A-9.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm also up to 3. There is a certain character from down under who needs to check in. I'll let Piowa figure out his title here. My nickname for him is "The Sleeping Giant of Aus" 

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, Chrisek, I mean Prince, I didn't realize it...

The Sleeping Giant of Aus ??? MrShoque ???

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 27 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

6930 Finally arrived.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

*Together* ........................................ 28 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Bluetooth GB-X6900B arrived today.

During the huge snow storm tonight, I get to play and figure out how to sync it with my iPhone 5S. What fun! I love a new gadget!


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm liking the blue gbx, how are you getting on syncing it? I'm not sure if I'd find it annoying as I get a lot of emails. Can I turn off the email sync and just get call and text alerts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_R (Nov 30, 2013)

Do GBX6900-B2s count???










G Shocking Deep Down South


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Three so far ....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cst said:


> I'm liking the blue gbx, how are you getting on syncing it? I'm not sure if I'd find it annoying as I get a lot of emails. Can I turn off the email sync and just get call and text alerts?


Yes, one can choose which type alerts to enable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ben_R said:


> Do GBX6900-B2s count???


Both look like extra-large 6900s, both are labeled X6900 by Casio so I think they should count.

After playing with my new toy tonight, I appreciate how the BX can update it's time from the iPhone so it does not have to have the atomic function to stay accurate.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, one can choose which type alerts to enable.


Thanks for that, might have to look into one in the new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cst said:


> Thanks for that, might have to look into one in the new year.


Casio has a website dedicated to these Bluetooth watches, as they do NOT print out this section in the paper manuals. Check out the section called "Alert and Control Functions"

BLUETOOTH WATCH SUPPORT - G-SHOCK - CASIO


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for that, I will have a read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_R (Nov 30, 2013)

cst said:


> I'm liking the blue gbx, how are you getting on syncing it? I'm not sure if I'd find it annoying as I get a lot of emails. Can I turn off the email sync and just get call and text alerts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. You can pick and choose what you want to sync with the G Shock Bluetooth app. It's pretty. I especially like that it vibrates when I have an incoming call because I usually leave my phone on silent and it's in my pocket.

G Shocking Deep Down South


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, that's the exact reason I want one, I'm always missing calls and texts when my phone is in silent. How noticeable is the vibration?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 12 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 36 watches

*King of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Kronos (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

another with 3 (and 2 GB-X) - see posts 27 and 55.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 12 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 36 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (5 watches)*
King of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Kronos (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

I just got called out by the Hawaiian Lightning!
Count me in Piowa.










Also with the Bluetooth X Series too...










Cheers G-Shock Family,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kawei - I bow down to you GRAND POOBAH.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 13 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 43 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Kronos (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Kawei said:


> I just got called out by the Hawaiian Lightning!
> Count me in Piowa.
> 
> 
> ...











Woah you really dove deep on this one didn't ya!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

Btw since we are now also counting the GB models someone should change the title of this thread to also include GB-X6900...:-!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Kev & Joakim,

In search with the additional White face Oreo, LY 30th, Blizzard White and the Eminem =)

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Damn it - that "metallic Smurf" model looks just gorgeous! I think I need one :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GD-X6930 Owners, Do any of you also own a G6900A-9? I would like to see if the yellow color is the same or different. I have the G6900A-9 and in pictures on the internet the 6930 looks to be a darker yellow, is that the case? If someone has a comparison shot of both together would you please post it? Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Metallic Smurf blue! Great description!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Rocat said:


> GD-X6930 Owners, Do any of you also own a G6900A-9? I would like to see if the yellow color is the same or different. I have the G6900A-9 and in pictures on the internet the 6930 looks to be a darker yellow, is that the case? If someone has a comparison shot of both together would you please post it? Thanks


Rocat, they have identical color resin. I have both.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Kev55.


Kev55 said:


> Rocat, they have identical color resin. I have both.


----------



## Ben_R (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got my second one in. This time it's the Lightning Yellow 6930. Loving it!









G Shocking Deep Down South


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 13 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 44 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Kronos (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

can't believe no EMINEM yet. I have one on the way - should be here before christmas.


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

GD-X6900MNM reporting in...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 13 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 45 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Kronos (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Add this one to the mix:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 13 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 46 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got my 2nd one, the Lightning Yellow. =D i love the black "gaussed" buttons. so different from the usual silver smooth buttons of my 6900fb-8. =D


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 13 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 47 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## reklaw80 (Oct 19, 2013)

2 for me so far. Almost flipped the 8B when I first got it but it's grown on me now, definitely a keeper.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 1 watch
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 49 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (5 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

EMINEM safely in hand. Great watch. Worth the price? Certainly not the EBAY price that i paid, but a very, very nice watch all the same.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 2 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 50 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Come on people, I know there are more than 2 EMINEMS, because one of these is mine. There should be at least five or six judging by the threads I have read.

Piowa, how about an amended thread title:

Re: Another counting thread - this time GD/GB-X6900 (6930) including 6900MNM.
....just a thought.


----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)

my year-end closer, two of 'em..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 4 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 52 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900LG-8. I call this colour Putty White - it is about 1 shade greyer than the G7900A-7. The cross hatched dark grey buttons and dark grey lettering (almost black) make a nice touch. The face plate is something of a nougat grey and a lighter version of this on the LCD. The backlight is cool white.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

A new Prince is born! Prince Chrisek now has a younger brother! haha Prince Starscream!

checking in with my 3:

2 Eminem's:









1 Lightning Yellow:


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure why I haven't hit "royalty"! I've posted four watches in this thread.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Kronos said:


> Not sure why I haven't hit "royalty"! I've posted four watches in this thread.


Piowa does have you down as: *Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches) :-!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

starscream1017 said:


> Piowa does have you down as: *Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches) :-!


Weird. All I see is:

>>Together ........................................ 52 watches

Emperor of GDX - Kawei (7 watches)

King of GDX - Kev55 (6 watches)

Viceroi of GDX - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)

Prince of GDX - Chrisek (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa<<


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Kronos said:


> Weird. All I see is:
> 
> >>Together ........................................ 52 watches
> 
> ...


?? lol you just posted your own name right there, next to max.doug


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

starscream1017 said:


> ?? lol you just posted your own name right there, next to max.doug


Weirder still. It does NOT show up on my iPhone via Tapatalk, but it DOES show up on the computer......

Anyway, to paraphrase Mel Brooks, it is good to be a viceroi....


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Shows on my iphone, but that's no help to you I suppose!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Kronos said:


> Weirder still. It does NOT show up on my iPhone via Tapatalk, but it DOES show up on the computer......
> 
> Anyway, to paraphrase Mel Brooks, it is good to be a viceroi....


ah, I'm on PC.. yeah Tapatalk does mess up from time to time.. sometimes I can't see likes and stuff like that on the iPad but it's there when I'm on PC.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

starscream1017 said:


> ah, I'm on PC.. yeah Tapatalk does mess up from time to time.. sometimes I can't see likes and stuff like that on the iPad but it's there when I'm on PC.


That's why I use Safari on the iPad instead of the app. Happens that the websites usually load faster than the apps and look more complete as well. iPad is really a PC for your lap.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6930-9 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 0 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 55 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Kev55 (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Chrisek, Starscream1017 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa, see post 100 - receipt of GD-X6900LG-8

"GD-X6900LG-8. I call this colour Putty White - it is about 1 shade greyer than the G7900A-7. The cross hatched dark grey buttons and dark grey lettering (almost black) make a nice touch. The face plate is something of a nougat grey and a lighter version of this on the LCD. The backlight is cool white."


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got this as a gift! 

















Happy New Year guys! May everyone have (more) good time(s) ahead!


----------



## threejean (Feb 14, 2006)

Got my GD-X6930 (and a Louis Vito) on Monday. Happy New Year!


----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)

starscream said:


> A new Prince is born! Prince Chrisek now has a younger brother! haha Prince Starscream!
> 
> checking in with my 3:
> 
> ...


I posted 3 GDXs already too, I should be a prince as well. lol!


----------



## Willsview (Mar 23, 2012)

Count me in .
Gx 56
Gdx 6900fb
Gdx 6930e

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Count me in for a GB-X6900B-2 model:



Love it!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Popping in with my 4th GDX. 










sent with aloha


----------



## ToN_1000F (Jan 5, 2014)

Could i join for this counting ??

i'm new member in this, from Thailand and relly like G-Shock Too much !!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 14 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 11 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 8 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 63 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Another 3 checking in, GD-X6900FB-8JF, GD-X6900MNM-1JR & GD-X6930E-9JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 66 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gza526 (Jul 1, 2011)

You can add another 30th Anniversary to the list


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 13 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 67 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Notals (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 14 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 68 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ohai (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 15 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ................................ 9 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 69 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Just added a GD-X6900MNM to the collection (the other one pictured is for a friend):


I'll probably be adding a gray smoke jelly before long.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 15 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 10 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 70 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Nov 8, 2010)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 15 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 15 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 71 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Thought I better post mine too....









Although the lack of light makes the LY appear a deeper yellow.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 16 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 11 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 75 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Up to four now, Eminem finally was released by customs after two weeks.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 16 watches
GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 12 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 1 watch

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 76 watches

*Emperor of GDX *- Kawei, Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - *
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88 (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

4 x GDX6900MNM and 2 x GDX6930E-9 for me. Pictures in a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

phattbam said:


> 4 x GDX6900MNM and 2 x GDX6930E-9 for me. Pictures in a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already gave an Eminem away as a gift



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM G-SHOCK x Eminem checking in.


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Can I add 3 more please;

2 Eminem GDX, one for wear & one for the special collection  where Starscream at? lol

And

The Icey Grey GDX!!!










The GDX Eminem packaging is superb! A premium packaging I say =)










Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

New Title for Kawei: - *MR UNIVERSE*

well done on those 3. Were you able to get the EMINEMS from Australian sellers -- Culture Kings etc. I had no luck sourcing mine in Sydney.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 19 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 85 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (10 wathes)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88 (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

double post


----------



## ENRGZR (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 for me. GB-X6900B-2


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 MNM. =D


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Kawei said:


> Can I add 3 more please;
> 
> 2 Eminem GDX, one for wear & one for the special collection  where Starscream at? lol
> Sent from Kawei HQ...


I'm right here, clapping for you! nice one bro! :-!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Cognac0113 said:


> +1 MNM. =D


so is that 2??


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

starscream said:


> so is that 2??


haha nonono error. that was a double post haha


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Cognac0113 said:


> haha nonono error. that was a double post haha


ah, damn. lol congrats on finding one though! paid the singapore price?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 20 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 87 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (10 wathes)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88 (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, theWrist, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol at Mr.Universe! Haha whats going to happen when he gets 11? Nothing bigger than the Universe!


----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)

had to get one more..


----------



## Cognac0113 (Jul 7, 2013)

starscream said:


> ah, damn. lol congrats on finding one though! paid the singapore price?


Sort of..I did a trade but I traded it with the equivalent of the SG retail price. But I'm actually in the process of trading with another F17 member and if successful, I'll have 2 Eminem, just like you! One to wear high and proud, and one to satisfy the OCD in me, just keeping it pristine and a feast for the eye! =D


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

starscream said:


> Lol at Mr.Universe! Haha whats going to happen when he gets 11? Nothing bigger than the Universe!


Hahaha! I don't think he's stopping at 11. So beyond Spinal Tap! Kawei is baaaaaack!

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 21 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 88 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (10 wathes)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

starscream said:


> Lol at Mr.Universe! Haha whats going to happen when he gets 11? Nothing bigger than the Universe!


When he gets to 20 pieces he can get the title MR Multiverse...:-d


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Alright... here's another one to the count =)

GDX Oreo!










Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Kawei said:


> Alright... here's another one to the count =)
> 
> GDX Oreo!
> 
> ...


Can you post a backlight picture of that model? I saw a hint of it in a video and it appears to be one of the brightest ever in a G-shock.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

One thing is becoming clear with the EMINEM - that is, the number of members purchasing multiples (me included) one to wear, one for best and even one for Ron (lateRon).


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Requested by Joakim.

Slightly blurred but you get the picture of the brightness b-)

Bright white with a tint of blue.









Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 21 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 89 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (7 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

a second 6900MNM and
a gd-x6900-7


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 91 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (6 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)[/QUOTE]


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

One more...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 2 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 92 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Simonal, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Added another three which I found locally...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 95 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## CreedCakes (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 18 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 96 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One for @marcoszam


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 97 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

I'm in. The only reason I bought this watch initially was because it was white and I needed a white watch for this dipping process. After putting the watch on I friggin love it! The size is amazing and I can see a lot more of these in my stable.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 98 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's my yellow 6930! Given that I've put a couple of slight marks on my LY Rangeman already (though I've ordered a couple of extra bezels for it to swap out over time), I got this one for wearing more often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 16 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 99 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I got my second GDX6900, so now we are into the triple digits!










I really like the clear resin, but it looks a little weird if I tighten the strap too much with the hair pressed inside the band. Hahaha!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*100 !!!*

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 22 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 ................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 100 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)
*Prince of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I have the Jelly Grey, 2 LY and 2 MNM. That's currently 5 in total. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 24 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 17 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 105 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a couple









And


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 25 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 18 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 107 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I think I am the only person in this thread who does not have the Eminem one!


----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)

got my first.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 26 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 18 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 108 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

GD-X6900CM-8JR / GD-X6900CM-5JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 26 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 18 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 110 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

kumazo said:


> GDX-6900CM-8JR / GDX-6900CM-5JR


wow, beautiful Kumazo!

Cheers,

Sjors

P.S. Piowa, I have 5 GD-X69XX g-Shocks ;-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sjors said:


> Piowa, I have 5 GD-X69XX g-Shocks ;-)


That's why you are Viceroi
*
Viceroi of GDX - Sjors (5 watches)
*
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stevo1006 (May 9, 2013)

Just the one for me at the mo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 18 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 111 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## the1hatman (Feb 17, 2011)

Late to the party (actually got this back in October)... My GD-X6900FB-8B


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 1 watch

*Together* ........................................ 112 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

My bad Piowa, I only looked thru the first few pages and didn't realize we were counting the Bluetooth GBX's. It looks like they are pretty uncommon, here's my new GBX6900B-1!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats kumazo!

sent with aloha


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)

GD-X6900-7


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 114 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (11 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Hyperwatch2010 (Jan 11, 2014)

The 2 camo bros look damn beautiful!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

im starting to want the black bezel/white-face positive one, and i don't really wear my clear jelly chrome-face one. anybody wanna trade? lol. i swear this forum is bad news, haha.


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Hey G-Fam!

Need to update and make this count...










Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 115 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (12 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Sharing my new camo piece...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Forgot about this thread. Added another one.








Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 2 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 117 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (12 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

You are fast, Piowa ;-)


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

G-Family!

Here we go! Time to register these Bad boys!










Reporting for duty...










Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 119 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah Kawei!!!! :beer::thumbup:

sent with aloha


----------



## shahime (May 22, 2012)

GD-X6900CM-8JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 120 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986 (3 watches)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Updated photo with new yellow 6930.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 27 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 121 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Check out what lead singer Chris Martin of COLDPLAY wears on stage










GD-X6930-9


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

Piowa count me in for three............(you already counted my fb-8, but not the other two, just so u know that there are three)...........yeii made it to prince

gd-x6900fb-8
gd-x6900mnm
gb-x6900b-2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 28 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 123 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Number 4 for me , GD-X6900CM-8ER .


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 28 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 124 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## futurehero (Mar 23, 2014)

Count me in








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 28 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together* ........................................ 125 watches

*Mr Universe - *Kawei (14 watches)*
Emperor of GDX *- Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)*
Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX *- max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)*
Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

you sure it's not a DW or G6900? in yellow?



yankeexpress said:


> Check out what lead singer Chris Martin of COLDPLAY wears on stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

phattbam said:


> you sure it's not a DW or G6900? in yellow?


I believe someone posted some time ago that his was G/GW6900 not a GDX.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Chris Martin is known for wearing a G(W)-6900A on stage. My guess it's a GW btw. A dutch rapper/television cellebrity wore the same G too often. Now mostly seen with his Rising Red DW-6900A. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

Got my GD-X6900MNM-1 today, so put me down.

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 29 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 126 watches

Mr Universe - Kawei (14 watches)
Emperor of GDX - Kev55 (9 watches)
King of GDX - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
Viceroi of GDX - Sjors (6 watches)
Dukes of GDX - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
Princes of GDX - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)*


----------



## morpheuzzz (Jul 31, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 29 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 127 watches

Mr Universe - Kawei (14 watches)
Emperor of GDX - Kev55 (9 watches)
King of GDX - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
Viceroi of GDX - Sjors (6 watches)
Dukes of GDX - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
Princes of GDX - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)*


----------



## joeverzosa (Oct 17, 2009)

Add me please...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 29 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 128 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)


----------



## dex (Sep 17, 2009)

Count me in for 2 gd-x6900mnm


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 31 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 130 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

I just picked up another XL6900 I thought I'd add to the list


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 31 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 131 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Got another one! Up to 4.










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 31 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 132 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Chrisek, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Another one! Up to 5 now.









CM-5

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 31 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 133 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My first GDX










GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 31 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 25 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 7 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 134 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ZuL11 (Feb 28, 2014)

My GDX's so far
(photos from my archive) 😃



































I love every one of them 😁

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 32 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 139 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11 (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Starscream1017, D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

2 more:









for a total of 5 now.. really love these GDX's!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 32 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 19 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 141 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900FB-8B
GD-X6900CM-8
GD-X6900MH-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 32 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 144 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress, Vade_R (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 Piowa gd-x6900cm-5...........(4 total).............. its also a mod, it has my fb-8's module, plus the fb-8 has the camo's module


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 32 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 145 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to spice up the thread with the picture of twelve GD-Xs (all the line up so far)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Add another Eminem to the pile...

Here is my new one...





:-!


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> Add another Eminem to the pile...
> 
> Here is my new one...
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! good to see you finally were able to get it!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 .................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 146 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rybak (Sep 10, 2012)

Almost forgot that... 

Please count me in...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-sunday-27th-april14-1020506-4.html#post7733038


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome on board, Rybak !

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 147 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, Piowa, as we say in The Netherlands: "Make your chest wet", now the new Maharishi is out in Europe and the US. Just added two of these in my collection, so also two Camo models added...

















Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 26 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 149 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

 iPad Air


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 150 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, ZuL11, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Just added a Maharishi, which bring me up to 2 (this, plus the Eminem):


Regards,
Adam


----------



## ZuL11 (Feb 28, 2014)

My 6th GDX6900MH The Lunar Bonsai Maharishi 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

This just landed in the Sea of Tranquility.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 6 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 153 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*King of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Tally 3 more for my collection please

Picked up my three presale camo GDX's









Looking to possibly do a red dye on one of the grey ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 6 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 156 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek, Starscream (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

got the Maharishi! love these GDX's!!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

starscream said:


> View attachment 1496241
> 
> 
> got the Maharishi! love these GDX's!!


Wait wut?:rodekaart You decided to go for the Maharishi after all? I thought you where not to found of the camo on this one? I guess we fans poisoned you and turned you around...:-d:-d:-d

I have not bought it yet but this is the camo for me and I must get it soon... Awesome piece!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 .................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 3 watches


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 157 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - Simonal (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, D1cky986, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - D1cky986, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

From Duke to a King plus 3 for me please PIOWA...(You still have me as a Prince as well..!!!!!!)

GD-X6900MH-1
GD-X6900CM-5
GD-X6900LG-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

D1cky986, corrected...

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 160 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - Simonal, D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Better add these three too please ....










Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 33 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 163 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow a Pope now thanks Piowa thought I would update all threads at the same time....


----------



## zimbo777 (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and just joined today. I have within the past week bought two new G-Shocks which I think could be added in here, first one is a GD-X6900-1ER and the second arrived today GD-X6900MNM-1 which might be going back to the supplier (store in town instead of the online supplier) as there are somethings concerning me about it as I listed in my original post today after I joined up on this great forum despite this place costing me a small fortune in a single week already lol















Total G-Shocks now standing at 3 as of today.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 .................................. 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 165 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Got my 5th GDX!! All Maha.










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 166 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooh! I didn't know there was a counting thread for these. Didn't think I'd like this piece, but it actually wears quite nicely despite the size. The bluish moon camo's just too sweet to pass up. Count my Maha too, please!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 167 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X number 13









GD-X 6900 CS-7

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Put me down for 3 more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 170 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (14 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Add me up Piowa...









Thanks Chrisek!

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 171 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*5 star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - max.doug, Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi piowa,

Please count me in for another gdx tipe










Thanks mate

Cheers


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 34 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 16 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 172 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, max.doug (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi piowa,

Please count me in 
My Gd-x6900mnm collection










Thanks buddy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 16 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 178 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (12 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GDX number 14

GD-X6900GD-9D










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900CS-7 in hand.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 27 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 16 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 179 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, Put me down for 2 GD-X6930E and GD-X6900MH both purchased during the last week very happy with both!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 17 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 181 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Just one for me, but it's a good one (imo). GD-X6900MH


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 182 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (15 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Still at it... My new and 3rd GDX Bluetooth series.

Count me in Piowa









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 18 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 183 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (16 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

They say pics or it didn't happen. I for one, likes to back things up with what I say with pics, so here is 2 more additions to my GDX Madness!!!

After Chrisek hooked me up with The GDX Maharishi. I managed to source another one of these beauty for my museum collection. Those who knows me, knows that I love getting doubles for backup. Just like the GDX-Eminem. Here goes for another Maharishi.









Next up...

GD-X6900CS-7









GDX-Captain America backlight is bright!









Count 2 more for me Piowa.
Thanks again for the love and support everyone.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 19 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 185 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bengkia369 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine saying hello


----------



## redsinjuro (Aug 12, 2014)

Count me in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iWatchA (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

One more in the family. DW-6930C-1ER


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 40 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 19 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 187 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV (Oct 3, 2013)

I've now added to my GD-x6930 with a GD-x6900MH and a GD-X6900MNM very happy with them!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 188 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry terrible photo!


----------



## Starfish (Mar 27, 2012)

here is mine 3rd G


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 189 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Blast-Off!


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

GDX-6900GD


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 21 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 191 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

i have the Maharishi


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 192 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Also GBX-6900B-1









Does a GW-6900 counts since they are all in the same family?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 20 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 193 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Another two ,
My er and fb


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 22 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 12 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 195 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986 (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Starscream (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm ready for my first title here. MH, CM and FB


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

No.7 Rose Gold:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 199 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (18 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Time to update... Count me in Piowa.









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats Kawei, your watch is number 200.

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 28 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 200 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I went into Lord & Taylors looking for a Rose Gold one and walked out with a yellow anniversary for a great price (even though they seem to have lost the box.) I will post a pic as soon as I take an interesting one!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 29 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 201 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Please, crown me as a Prince, dear Count Piowa. 
I believe my 3 babies haven't been counted yet:
GB-X6900B-1
GD-X6900-7
GD-X6900FB-8

























The Bluetooth watches (and the GD-350) are perfect for exams. I was taking an exam on Saturday, and all audible alarms were forbidden, but I could still use the vibe alarm to keep track of time progress without bothering anyone.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 29 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 204 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I just got a C3PO yesterday, so I'm up to four of them now... I really love these watches.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 29 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 205 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (13 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Piowa!!! I wasn't even expecting a title!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900TC-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 29 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 206 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 41 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 30 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 207 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All sixteen...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

@*Mr Universe - Kawei with 19 watches:
*Since there are 16 models a nd you have 19, which do you have more than 1 (I might be mistaken: ?Eminem edition?) and why? What is you favorite one? Only one. Do you like them better than DW/GW smaller versions? What do you think is missing. Would you change/add something? I And last question, how bands are holding up? Like Tiger Camo for example? I don't wear mine that often, but band on my GDX6900FB-1 (that i do wear often) is starting to peel and loose that glossy finish. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Hey FJay!

Thanks for the query. I have a duplicate/backup on the Eminem & the Maharishi GD-X6900MH. Reason is, I don't have to worry much about banging them up too much since they are unique for its collaboration pieces. Also, I keep the doubles in a secure/non humid place, in my museum collection.

My favorite one, depends on the co-ordination when going out or to mix them up with that activity you're doing for the day. Such as, I wear the camo ones on workouts, jogging, biking or the beaches. No problems with the camo peeling so far(Besides, the bands are Made in Japan for the camo models). It's really hard to choose just ONE since they come in different colors and I got more to choose from. Tough to say mate, but I love these new XL size(yes, way heaps better than the DW-GW). I consider them the new KING from the now discontinued GX-56 series. 

Missing, Hmmm maybe a vibrate mode like the GD-350. The battery is 10 years for these GDX and I have the signal set to ON to all of them and it sounds like firecrackers when they all go on :-! and even cool when you got the FLASH set to ON too. Looks like Christmas lights haha. No need for solar for this series. I also don't have any problem with the negative display. The bands are holding up pretty well, as I wash the one I'm wearing before storing them in my special case. I do my best to rotate them all, as not to neglect one or else you end up not wearing it at all :-( or even completely forgetting them.

As for the glossy finish on these GDX models, mine has only a slight mark of where the buckle are set for my wrist. Still all good. 

I'll take a family picture of the whole GDX in my collection when I get the time to do it.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Upcoming Heathered Color Series!

GDX just got REAL!

























































Which ones do you guys fancy? There is also a Polarized Marble GDX.

Piowa, I don't mind if you update this new sets
With the old ones b-)

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GDX - Red, Blue, Black, Grey, White, Yellow, Green - have no idea how i'm going to decide - like 'em all.:think::think:


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

@Kawei
Thank you. Looking forward for more updates!


----------



## yto13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Only one...










Cheers,
Yto13


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 30 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 208 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sugianto.khu (Dec 25, 2014)

Count me from indonesia..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 31 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 23 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 13 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 209 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

6930 and mh-1 for me


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's mine! CM-5


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 31 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 0 watches

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 211 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (19 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Add two more of mine Piowa.

2 new acquisition...

















Wrist shot later when I get home.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Alright, here we go with the positive camo GDX!









Both bands are Japan made material, which is just great. Will work these two hard with the rest of my camo GDX.

Wrist shot time!









And









Thanks for the time folks.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 31 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 213 watches

Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa, now you know why i tagged *Kawei *as *Mr Universe* (that was about 10 watches ago, lol).


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok guess I will be a tie breaker 

I wanted the black GD-X6900-1 but they were out so ended up with the Oreo/Panda GD-X6900-7
Will be here in 3 days

Actually I usually do not buy without seeing one but this is probably better as I like Matte
& also eyes are not what they use to be so the non neg display of the 7 will probably be
good for me too.
Thanks to all who posted pics it helped a lot to see the differences |>

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 31 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 214 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (14 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-4


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Congrats Kev55! I'm still contemplating on which one. Hehehe... 

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, Kev. First HT here !!!!

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 31 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 215 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (15 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh I forgot to add my GD-X6930-9 ;-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 216 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (15 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 217 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (16 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

We are keeping Piowa busy today ;-)

GD-X6900HT-7JF arrived today


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 8 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 218 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (16 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

First G-Shock (GD-X6900-1) is coming in the mail, not sure if that counts! Will post a wrist shot when I get it. Also will try to get some action shots mountain biking when spring rolls around.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

GW6900 here. Brand new first time on wrist.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 219 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (16 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> We are keeping Piowa busy today ;-)
> 
> GD-X6900HT-7JF arrived today
> View attachment 3062226


Congrats Flying... how is the texture in this one? Do you think its easy to get dirty in time? Or do you think it will be easy to clean off with some soap and water?
Thank you.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-9


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Not liking the negative displays as much. These two have been great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kawei said:


> Congrats Flying... how is the texture in this one? Do you think its easy to get dirty in time? Or do you think it will be easy to clean off with some soap and water? Thank you. Cheers, -Kawei-


 Hi Kawei The texture is nice on this & while slight it is noticeable. I almost think of it as a White snow Camo of sorts For me dirt should not be a problem but if I was still working as a building contractor I imagine it would get dirty...but the finish feels like it would be easy to clean. Matte finish yet smooth enough that I think you could clean most things off it. Overall I think these Heathers as well as the whole GD-X line is quite a good value. I just ordered the Blue last night so that will be my 4th GD-X


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> GD-X6900HT-9
> View attachment 3069746


 Oh thats a beauty too Kev! Congrats !!


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

shms59 said:


> Not liking the negative displays as much. These two have been great.


 I hear you on that shms While I love the pictures of the Neg Displays in reality my eyes just do not do well with them in daily use. That 7ER Panda you have I also have & I am just so impressed with it legibility/usability. Great watch! Congrats


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Kawei, Kev, any chance of family photo?
Much appreciated, could be only HT family.


GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 220 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (21 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

I just noticed after Piowa's last tally that
Kawei has 21 GDX's

Here I was in my last post telling you how great I thought the GDX line was hahah
I see you know very well already :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All 24 GDXs in one place...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Thanks for the reference point, Piowa. Anyone want to swap their moon camo for my khaki camo? Shoot. There's a price difference, isn't there?


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa said: 
Kawei, Kev, any chance of family photo?
Much appreciated, could be only HT family.









 

EDIT: for a better view - right click the pic and select "view image".


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Kev, thanks a lot. Excellent collection. Wow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful shot...Beautiful GD-X Collection Kev :-!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

After seeing the Heathered from Kev55 and Flying... Time to step up the collection and get these beauties counted. Will post a family pic sometime on the weekend, with the whole family to date!

Just got in the country...

Heathered Green

Heathered Blue

&

The Polarizer GDX!









Will do a wrist shot with the new beauties soon...









Thanks for the time GDX fans!

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Very Nice Kawei :-!

I just got the Blue Heather in today myself;-)

That puts me @4 GDX's hahah not close to you & Kev

Enjoy!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Congrats flying! Hehe can't wait to try all mine this weekend. Like a kid at the candy shop, ha  if you build it, they will multiply into MORE. The great thing about this GDX series, is they are built to take a beating. Solidly built and a real mans watch to take to the jungle. It brings the "lets get to the choppa" in US. Enjoy it my friend, cause life's too short.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Kawei :-!

I know what you mean my wife said their breeding like rabbits :-d

I agree about it being a tough series too. Has the features I want
in a tough case/good size/easy to read watch

It is also cool to see you & Kev getting much if not all of the series. Your getting in on the ground floor
of perhaps the new 6900 direction

Enjoy!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 224 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Great buys Kawei and Flying. Glad to be part of such a great series. 

Boy am i looking forward to your group shot, Kawei.


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Got this in last week for a member here on WUS and a new friend.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 225 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Hey peeps! Just a quick shot with the 3 new acquisition for now. The 20+ GDX family portrait is still on hold as it's been a busy weekend for me. Here we go!

Indoor florescent shot, inside the mall with the Polarizer GDX...









Outdoor shot with the Polarizer









As with the Camo GDX, the buckle has a special touch of Japan. Yata!









Heathered Green GDX...









Touch of Japan









Heathered Blue GDX...









Touch of Japan









Family Portrait of the 3 for now...









The Polarizer is an interesting piece, as the color changes from purple to blue and vice versa. It really depends on the lighting and angle the watch is at. Really happy with these addition. As always, thanks for the time and I hope you enjoyed the share. Thanks again.

Cheers to the GDX fans!
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

great pics, Kawei. I'm waiting on the Polariser price coming down a bit - very nice piece.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice Polarizer Kawei! 
Also thanks for the heads up about "Japan" on buckles I did not notice till you said :-!


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

mk.ultra said:


> First G-Shock (GD-X6900-1) is coming in the mail, not sure if that counts! Will post a wrist shot when I get it. Also will try to get some action shots mountain biking when spring rolls around.
> 
> View attachment 3065002


Not sure if it was already counted, but it has arrived!


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Yesterday went to get GD-X6900-1DR after wearing GD-X6900FB-8B for some time. Love the shape and size. Though i have about 7 inch wrist size. 









Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 226 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Just received my Green gd-x6900ht-3jf

That brings me to 5 GDX models
I like these gdx6900's :-!

They have taken over the front row of my box & I had to kick that
Seiko T-62 I never wear out of the box completely :-d But I know I need a new box 
as those Tri color GW-8900TR's look good in June :roll:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 227 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Roll call. GDX6900FB-1, GDX6900CM-5, GDX6900CM-8 and GDX6900PM-1. Yes I have a thing for negative displays


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 7 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 5 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 2 watches

*Together ........................................ 231 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Olitinto (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Didn't realise you were also including the GBX range. Add 3 more to my tally


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

flying said:


> Just received my Green gd-x6900ht-3jf
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


...that display box is looking better by the day. You're really tempting me with the green GD-X.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 234 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Starscream, Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> ...that display box is looking better by the day. You're really tempting me with the green GD-X.


Thanks Kev....Yes that green is pretty & has a green tinted time display like the blue has a blue etc. 
I do kind of wish for more contrast but I can always swap with the white as I did the blue. 
But then again hard to improve these as even stock they are very nice looking as you already know :-!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

joining your club soon


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Updating...

Here ya go Piowa, Kev55, flying and to everyone else who supports the GDX club... I have 23 here and #24 is somewhere in the collection and I'll update this again...









































































With #23 on top since I Can't fit it in my special way of storing watches hehe...









Overhead shot...









Apology for the super lateness... This is proof and I'll find #24 which is my double eminem one somewhere. Thanks again friends.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

nah, we wern't looking for proof, just wanted to see some shots of a great G-Shock series. Love that storage method too.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kawei said:


> Updating...
> 
> Here ya go Piowa, Kev55, flying and to everyone else who supports the GDX club... I have 23 here and #24 is somewhere in the collection and I'll update this again...
> 
> ...


And they are all synchronised !!!


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow Kawei that is an awesome shot!
Amazing really!

Also like Cirian said all in sync too!

Now you have gotten me heading to sync mine hahah
Thanks for the great pic :-!

Edit: Ok thought I had them all synced took a quick phone pic & see
my Black rev Panda a second ahead....ok OCD guilty Im going to fix it


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Kev55 said:


> nah, we wern't looking for proof, just wanted to see some shots of a great G-Shock series. Love that storage method too.


Thanks Kev... Took me sometime to find the perfect storage, for multiple watch storage. I actually had to prove this for some people who PM me that I don't. I know, haters gonna hate. Great series for sure, for all round adventure.

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

cirian75 said:


> And they are all synchronised !!!


Thanks cirian, for noticing the detail my friend. I actually found one which was still on the non DST since you mentioned it. It was the Eminem one and the Oreo which was a minute late... Hehe.

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> Wow Kawei that is an awesome shot!
> Amazing really!
> 
> Also like Cirian said all in sync too!
> ...


Thanks Flying... OCD guilty here too. Really love it when all my GDX beep every hour! Crazy really hehe. Glad I made you sync yours too.

Here is the OCD fix shot of mine.









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!

It was in stock when I placed the order

and my alternate choice has sold

CASIO G SHOCK GD-X6900FB-8ER | eBay


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

attempt 2

Curiously from a "full-filled by Amazon" reseller (packed and sent by Amazon) who charged £6.99 more

Anyone else suspicious?


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kawei said:


> Updating...
> 
> Here ya go Piowa, Kev55, flying and to everyone else who supports the GDX club... I have 23 here and #24 is somewhere in the collection and I'll update this again...
> 
> ...


Awesome Kawei, are you going to get any more of the Heathered series, Red, Yellow etc ??

Rich....


----------



## Snowman77 (Oct 6, 2012)

cedric said:


> None for me, but love the thread!!!


 Don't feel bad bro' I only have one G shock with a second on the way!:-d


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

cirian75 said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was in stock when I placed the order
> 
> ...


Not to worry these models are usually available at a few spots.
Also of course Rakuten surely has them :-!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

D1cky986 said:


> Awesome Kawei, are you going to get any more of the Heathered series, Red, Yellow etc ??
> 
> Rich....


Hey Rich,

Spot on! Yes, I don't think I'll be getting the heathered black and white as it is pretty close to the GDX white and black.
Will you be completing the heathred GDX?

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

checking in with my Green and Red Heather that I picked up from Hong Kong:

















that should take my total to 9.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 236 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*King of GDX* - D1cky986, Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

starscream said:


> checking in with my Green and Red Heather that I picked up from Hong Kong:
> 
> View attachment 3342970
> 
> ...


I'll bet they area a bucket load cheaper in HK than they are in the UK, and more choices too


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

cirian75 said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was in stock when I placed the order
> 
> ...


Cirian...not sure if you do Japan buying but they have that GD-X6900FB-8
for a good price now & even with shipping would be less than the Ebay one you linked

Anyway selling here for $64.65 or 43.62GBP + shipping
KAITORIKOMACHI | Rakuten Global Market: Casio (CASIO) G shock black shock resist quartz digital watch watch g-shock GD-X6900FB % off

Also other model you were interested in
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/038net/item/ca-gd-x6900-1/


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

cirian75 said:


> I'll bet they area a bucket load cheaper in HK than they are in the UK, and more choices too


they are actually pretty expensive in most places, they price according to demand & don't really have a fixed company price. loads of limited editions and rare G's for sale tho.. need to keep hunting around for good deals. India is much better when it comes to pricing but we don't get a lot of the releases here like the heather series was not launched here.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

starscream said:


> they are actually pretty expensive in most places, they price according to demand & don't really have a fixed company price. loads of limited editions and rare G's for sale tho.. need to keep hunting around for good deals. India is much better when it comes to pricing but we don't get a lot of the releases here like the heather series was not launched here.


eBay UK seems to be a dumping ground for unpopular coloured GR8900's and GA400's, a lack of 5600/6900, and way over priced 7700's


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

A plus one for me please Count Piowa, Smurfy Blue Gd-x6900ht2 checking in....


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kawei said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> Spot on! Yes, I don't think I'll be getting the heathered black and white as it is pretty close to the GDX white and black.
> Will you be completing the heathred GDX?
> ...


I just have the Blue so far, I may add another, probably the Yellow, but there are a few other upcoming releases that are higher up the Wish List...!!!!!

Cheers...


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

D1cky986 said:


> A plus one for me please Count Piowa, Smurfy Blue Gd-x6900ht2 checking in....
> 
> View attachment 3344890


Me want nao !!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 1 watch


GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 237 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986 (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Its arrived

AND

its going back, bezel is uneven and deformed, and does not sit flush to the glass, the gap at the top must be about 2mm


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

that's normal for a GD-X. There's plenty of threads here on the subject. Looks great on you - keep it!!

example:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/bezel-gap-maharishi-gdx-1046554.html


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

cirian75 said:


> Its arrived
> 
> AND
> 
> its going back, bezel is uneven and deformed, and does not sit flush to the glass, the gap at the top must be about 2mm


Cirian... like Kev55 said, that's fine man. That is just the α-gel construction of the GDX. A gel shock-resistant structure that makes that gap. Mine has them too. 
Congrats and enjoy the beauty!

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

cirian75 said:


> Its arrived
> 
> AND
> 
> its going back, bezel is uneven and deformed, and does not sit flush to the glass, the gap at the top must be about 2mm


I didn't notice that gap in mine until you complained about it. Looks fine to me.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've looked at the pics posted by others here

This one is the worst by far, its not just a gap, it kinks in places.

will get it swapped by amazon.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

cirian75 said:


> I've looked at the pics posted by others here
> 
> This one is the worst by far, its not just a gap, it kinks in places.
> 
> will get it swapped by amazon.


Since it is rubbery/resin it is not actually a part of the watch so you might just want to pop it off & give it a twist
or flex down the part that seems up on yours? 
Or return it but as others have said pretty common due to it just being a rubbery cover of sorts but nothing to do with sealing
the module etc.

Good Luck


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Kawei said:


> Thanks Flying... OCD guilty here too. Really love it when all my GDX beep every hour! Crazy really hehe. Glad I made you sync yours too.
> 
> Here is the OCD fix shot of mine.
> 
> ...


I really interested to see a video of your GDX beep together!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

its already on its way back, I will get the replacement day after they get it, don't worry lads, I'll be rocking the GD-X by mid week next week


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Two more for the count!

2 new GDX...









Model #'s









Unboxing the beauties...









Red & yellow Heathered GDX...









On the wrist and ready for some serious wrist time!









Shout out to the GDX family!

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 10 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 239 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986 (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Lookin Good Kawei :-!

As much as I do not like/use Neg displays I am close to buying a Red just for the strap & bezel heheh

Also the price on the older GD-X6900LG-8 has really come down now & I always thought it looked nice contrast wise.
A definite maybe ;-)

Congrats on the Yellow & Red Heathers :-!


----------



## Crispyc4 (Oct 20, 2014)

one for me


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 32 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 240 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986 (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> Lookin Good Kawei :-!
> 
> As much as I do not like/use Neg displays I am close to buying a Red just for the strap & bezel heheh
> 
> ...


Thanks flying... If you really love these series and are planning to some mods... why not 
I'm still thinking if I should get the other 3 Heathers... hehe...

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kawei said:


> Thanks flying... If you really love these series and are planning to some mods... why not
> I'm still thinking if I should get the other 3 Heathers... hehe...
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Your right Kawei & besides I have searched everywhere for the Heather red band & bezel
as I like to swap with my white at times the various colors with the white background looks quite good.

But all Japan shops say Casio said not for sale
Pac Parts say they can get it but the cost is more than the watch after shipping hahah

But yes I love this GDX6900 series & it is my favorite G line for sure.
The watch is good sized, comfortable, has the functions I like & none that I don't need + the 10
year battery...Also a really nice touch is the screw bars attaching the strap & Bezel. Just 4 screws
remove both the strap & Bezel. No more playing with spring bars.....What a nice package |>

Ok you convinced me 

Congrats on yours :-!


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

flying said:


> Your right Kawei & besides I have searched everywhere for the Heather red band & bezel
> as I like to swap with my white at times the various colors with the white background looks quite good.
> 
> But all Japan shops say Casio said not for sale
> ...


Hi Flying, Tiktox.com in the UK have the Red Heather band & bezel in stock, they ship Worldwide too..!!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

congrats, Kawei. The yellow can't be improved on but the red is definitely moddable - here are just two examples - 1 neg 1 positive. it should be noted that the HT-4 is more of a maroon red and not very bright -quite dull actually, which makes it pop more with the white positive PANDA.

combined with GD-X6900CS-7








combined with GD-X6900-7


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

D1cky986 said:


> Hi Flying, Tiktox.com in the UK have the Red Heather band & bezel in stock, they ship Worldwide too..!!


Wow thanks so much for this heads up D1cky :-!

I got one set & Keith was great to work with there too.

Much appreciated as I really can't see negative displays well & buying the whole watch for the strap 
would have been a bit silly


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Those mods look great Kev |>


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> Your right Kawei & besides I have searched everywhere for the Heather red band & bezel
> as I like to swap with my white at times the various colors with the white background looks quite good.
> 
> But all Japan shops say Casio said not for sale
> ...


Yes flying... the GDX is an easy mod for sure... nothing too fancy about it and its tough and rugged as it should be. Haven't had any problems
with it so far. As for the negative display and for peeps having hard time to read the time, just activate the auto LT. Problem solve. Let me know how
the modding comes along. Pictures too please when you get the chance.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Kev55 said:


> congrats, Kawei. The yellow can't be improved on but the red is definitely moddable - here are just two examples - 1 neg 1 positive. it should be noted that the HT-4 is more of a maroon red and not very bright -quite dull actually, which makes it pop more with the white positive PANDA.
> 
> combined with GD-X6900CS-7
> View attachment 3580098
> ...


Thanks Kev55, and yes, that's a great mod Kev55. The red one is as expected with the negative tint red LCD. I have the LT on with this one. Outside is fine reading the time. Low light, the LT is on. Question, what tools do you use to pry the bezel off gently? Hands or plastic tools? What is your technique and also this goes to flying? Picture of tools used is appreciated.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kawei said:


> What is your technique and also this goes to flying? Picture of tools used is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Hi Kawei

For myself I am just swapping Bands & Bezels
I have a good screwdriver for the band screws & also a springbar tool for other models bands but for the bezel I never use tools to lift it off.

What I do is first switch to stop watch or Timer mode. Reason being if you bump the buttons it is not like you need to reset
the time, home location etc.
Also I always lift off the left side ( looking from front ) first again for the same reason of not bumping the main A button.
Not a big deal but easier to not have to reset things.

Anyway I from the back of the watch I just get my thumb or index finger nail under either far edge & then pry it up & work towards the buttons.
Much like taking a bike tire off a rim. When near the buttons you can pry/lift & either get it over as it is quite flexible or even depress the button a bit
with side of thumb/finger etc. too

Not hard at all & easier to do than read about ;-)

On your other post


Kawei said:


> As for the negative display and for peeps having hard time to read the time, just activate the auto LT.


Yes for me it is a little harder because while I do not wear/need eyeglasses daily I do use reading glasses when at home. So my near sight is not perfect
Also I am often on a motorcycle or scooter here & when I glance at a neg display it is just too hard to see the numbers quickly & from all angles. 
I like it being easy from any angle to glance & know quickly as riding here is much like a demolition derby so you need to keep your eyes scanning 4 directions 

So far no problem as I usually can find a positive counterpart for most models I liek although sometimes the color variation I like most is not available


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> Hi Kawei
> 
> For myself I am just swapping Bands & Bezels
> I have a good screwdriver for the band screws & also a springbar tool for other models bands but for the bezel I never use tools to lift it off.
> ...


Hi Flying... great input and info... I pictured the tire of the rim and it best describes it. The buttom can be in the way for sure and with a little patience... off it comes and ready to assemble. I tend to be careful using screw drivers or things metallic as i don't want to give a dent on the bezel when prying things off in modding. I will keep those things you describe in mind.

Yes, Thailand can be notorious on the motorcycle and scooter. Take extra care and vigilant my friend. I concur with the glance on the time is critical and a quick glance is good enough for telling time. Thanks again for sharing and your experience with modding.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kawei said:


> Thanks Kev55, and yes, that's a great mod Kev55. The red one is as expected with the negative tint red LCD. I have the LT on with this one. Outside is fine reading the time. Low light, the LT is on. Question, what tools do you use to pry the bezel off gently? Hands or plastic tools? What is your technique and also this goes to flying? Picture of tools used is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


can't better Flying's technique...unfortunately i don't have long enough or strong enough nails, so i use 2 thin, flat head jewellers screw drivers to lever the bezel over the buttons, working inwards like Flying. My biggest weapon though, is, a magnifier headlamp - $9 shipped from China - works brilliantly...never do a bezel/band swap without it.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Check out this Tealer Launch party for the Heather's

Wish I had this kind of artistic talent

G-SHOCK x Tealer : revivez la soirée de lancement des Heathered Color ! | G-People


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Okay ... let's add the 'twins' to the list: 









*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 42 watches
GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 34 watches
GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 24 watches
GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 21 watches
GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches
GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 11 watches
GD-X6900-7 ...................................... 9 watches
GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 1 watch

GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)

GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches
GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches
GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 242 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986 (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11 (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, Flying (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)


----------



## dn06se (Apr 5, 2015)

my beloved gd-x6900 series:

- panda: white and black (GD-X6900-7DR)
- green heather (GD-X6900HT-3RC)
- translucent grey (GD-X6900FB-8B)
- black and gold (GD-X6900-1ER)








Count me. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

dn06se said:


> my gd-x6900
> - panda: white and black
> - green heather
> - translucent grey
> - black and gold


Can you specify exact numbers, because I get confused with these jelly models.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stueeey (Apr 11, 2015)

My GD-X6900's ^^


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi folks

Put me down for another GD-X This is my 6th GDX
I had wanted it for awhile but for one reason or another I kept
hitting little detours

Anyway finally snagged a new one
GD-X6900LG-8DR

I am quite happy/impressed with it 
Color is as Kev55 had already told me...a rather light gray more than pure white
which I think goes very nicely with the mottled silver face plate

















This Will be #6 gdx ...but no room in box already
I need to get another...Soon I can do a GD-X only box ;-)


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

flying said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Put me down for another GD-X This is my 6th GDX
> I had wanted it for awhile but for one reason or another I kept
> ...


very nice, Flying. One of the better balanced smaller collections i've seen on WUS.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> very nice, Flying. One of the better balanced smaller collections i've seen on WUS.


Thank You very much Kev

Coming from a collector like you that is a real compliment I appreciate :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 34 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 25 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 10 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 255 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

My second x6900 - a nice 6900PM


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 34 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 25 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 10 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 256 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

flying said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Put me down for another GD-X This is my 6th GDX
> I had wanted it for awhile but for one reason or another I kept
> ...


Awesome flying! Just loved it. Your collection is full of colors my friend =)

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Kawei said:


> Awesome flying! Just loved it. Your collection is full of colors my friend =)
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Thank You Kawei ;-)

You know what I would really like in color is a DW6900 or GDX6900 
in Rescue Orange |> I think that would be really nice & hope G does one
someday


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

I know somewhere in this thread Kev55 posted a Red Heather GD-X with Black resin he did

I saw this pic on one of our groups & thought Kev might like to see it with the lettering colored in with red also


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

flying said:


> I know somewhere in this thread Kev55 posted a Red Heather GD-X with Black resin he did
> 
> I saw this pic on one of our groups & thought Kev might like to see it with the lettering colored in with red also
> 
> View attachment 3922802


....like it, very sweet. That's one mod i haven't attempted - changing letter color, but i'm sorely tempted.








mine


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Hahah yes it does look good doesn't it Kev?

Would be nice if you had a spare bezel to play with ;-)


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

All these great photos have me considering getting one as well. I do have questions about the way this wears that I hope WUS members can help

I have the regular DW-6900 and find it to not be a good fit due to the lug designs. Even though the DW-6900 is smaller than my GW-9400, the DW-6900 doesn't fit as well due to lug designs that jut out away from the case, causing a gap between the band and my wrist. What I'd like to know is whether the GD-X6900 has the same issue, or does the different lug design give it a better fit?

For reference, my wrist is 6.75", and the lug design of the DW-6900 creates this space between my wrist and the strap that less of an issue on any other Gs I have, including the GWF-1000, which has a slight gap, but a smaller one

Thanks!


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> All these great photos have me considering getting one as well. I do have questions about the way this wears that I hope WUS members can help
> 
> I have the regular DW-6900 and find it to not be a good fit due to the lug designs. Even though the DW-6900 is smaller than my GW-9400, the DW-6900 doesn't fit as well due to lug designs that jut out away from the case, causing a gap between the band and my wrist. What I'd like to know is whether the GD-X6900 has the same issue, or does the different lug design give it a better fit?
> 
> ...


Hi Aalin

My wrist is same as yours 6.75

I wear both the DW6900's & the GDX6900's

I am not positive I am understanding but if your asking about space between wrist & edges of watch top & bottom lugs where strap attaches
I think it is about the same? Not positive but I see the same gap on DW,GDX,GA & GD's I own

I do not feel it per se' so never thought it a problem
Here is a pic of a GDX I am wearing today if it helps

As I said I am 6.75" wrist & do not wear watches very tight. I have 6 holes remaining un-used outwards .. end of strap..or to say I am wearing it on the 5th hole from watch side hahah hard to describe that eh? 
Probably best thing for you is stop in a store & try one just in case?

Anyway a pic for you :-!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

flying said:


> Hi Aalin
> 
> My wrist is same as yours 6.75
> 
> ...


Hi flying, thanks for your response, it definitely seems like we have the same wrist size, as on most Gs, I also have 6 holes un-used on the side of the strap not connected to the lugs. That picture definitely helps, if it is not too much hassle, can you post a photo from the same angle for the DW-6900? That angle is exactly what I'm after, thank you!

By the way, that lightning yellow looks amazing from any angle


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Hi flying, thanks for your response, it definitely seems like we have the same wrist size, as on most Gs, I also have 6 holes un-used on the side of the strap not connected to the lugs. That picture definitely helps, if it is not too much hassle, can you post a photo from the same angle for the DW-6900? That angle is exactly what I'm after, thank you!
> 
> By the way, that lightning yellow looks amazing from any angle


Sure aalin

This is my DW-6900H-9

Looks about the same to me & both feel the same to me meaning I dont notice them once on

PS: Im not a bear but flash + close-up shot makes my arms look super hairy heheheh :-d:-d


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

flying said:


> Sure aalin
> 
> This is my DW-6900H-9
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's perfect! Guess I should still wait and try it on in store, but that yellow one is really calling out to me. DW-6900 is my first G, and been thinking about getting a modern version of my first G. By the way, I noticed that your DW-6900 has only two grooves on the band near the lugs, whereas my basic black one has three. Also the strap on your DW-6900 seems to wrap around your wrist more, I wonder if it is related to the grooves

LOL about hair, no comment though haha


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks, that's perfect! Guess I should still wait and try it on in store, but that yellow one is really calling out to me. DW-6900 is my first G, and been thinking about getting a modern version of my first G. By the way, I noticed that your DW-6900 has only two grooves on the band near the lugs, whereas my basic black one has three. Also the strap on your DW-6900 seems to wrap around your wrist more, I wonder if it is related to the grooves
> 
> LOL about hair, no comment though haha


Always best to try 1st if you have any doubts

On the strap...All my DW6900's have two grooves the only time I ever saw 3 was when folks swap the band for what I think is a DW5800 band?
Someone can chime in on that

That yellow H9 I just posted is over 18 years old now receipt is dated 3/28/97  But all my DW69's have the 2 groove strap

PS: see below? I'm not a bear heheh


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

flying said:


> Always best to try 1st if you have any doubts
> 
> On the strap...All my DW6900's have two grooves the only time I ever saw 3 was when folks swap the band for what I think is a DW5800 band?
> Someone can chime in on that
> ...


This is really interesting, I did a quick search online and seems only the basic black ones had the three grooves, whereas the coloured or special ones all had two grooves

Lol, I never doubted you about not being a bear


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

bumping this.. everyone stopped checking in. lets keep it going!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

starscream said:


> bumping this.. everyone stopped checking in. lets keep it going!


I own a number of these bad boys. I'll try to take fresh photos in the coming days and post them up. Until then: GDX6900MC-3JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 34 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 25 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 10 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 257 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> I own a number of these bad boys. I'll try to take fresh photos in the coming days and post them up. Until then: GDX6900MC-3JR


That is a nice one Izzy :-!

Always makes me think Hawaii Camo
Those are the colors in the rainforest there...of the many Ferns, Hapuu, & Staghorn etc & that is a perfect match ;-)


----------



## kalibur (Sep 9, 2009)

New addition received today..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 34 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 25 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 10 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 1 watch
GD-X69000 mods ................................ 1 watch (Discodave Camo Mod)


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 258 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (24 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *Starscream (9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12 (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Here are my gdx's..






GDX6900CS 






GDX6900AL-2






GDX6900SP






DYED GDX6900FB-8B






GDX6900-7

sent from my Note Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread, completely forgot to add my contribution 
will grab a group shot when i get the chance

MH-1
69030e-9
-7
HT-2
HT-7
HT-8
HT-9


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> I own a number of these bad boys. I'll try to take fresh photos in the coming days and post them up. Until then: GDX6900MC-3JR


Nice one mate, i just got the same one, my first 6900, looks much better in real life imo and im finding the red negative fine, its got a good light in it thats for sure.

Piowa count me in for one of these wetland camo models please mate, gdx6900mc-3, cheers n thanks


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

What's up GDX fans!

I figured I need to update my new acquisition here... Count me in Piowa! Late to the party but found a great deal with it.









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kawei said:


> What's up GDX fans!
> 
> I figured I need to update my new acquisition here... Count me in Piowa! Late to the party but found a great deal with it.
> 
> ...


....well done, Kawei. I love the look of the ALIFE but I don't think I would wear it too much, so I got the SNEAKER FREAKER collab instead. I still might pick this up later at the right price.

kev


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Kev,

Agree with the not wearing it alot... or getting it wet as much in the rain or anything with water. Will only do it on a nice sunny or winter dayz... thanks again mate! You getting the Johnny Cupcakes? I'm still thinking about it =)

Cheers!


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Kev,

Agree with the not wearing it alot... or getting it wet as much in the rain or anything with water. Will only do it on a nice sunny or winter dayz... thanks again mate! You getting the Johnny Cupcakes? I'm still thinking about it =)

Cheers!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kawei said:


> Thanks Kev,
> 
> Agree with the not wearing it alot... or getting it wet as much in the rain or anything with water. Will only do it on a nice sunny or winter dayz... thanks again mate! You getting the Johnny Cupcakes? I'm still thinking about it =)
> 
> Cheers!


Still thinking about it....


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

are we still counting these? I hope so! I want to be Chuck GDX Norris! (11 GDX's)

here are my 2 new pick ups:


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

starscream said:


> are we still counting these? I hope so! I want to be Chuck GDX Norris! (11 GDX's)
> 
> here are my 2 new pick ups:
> 
> View attachment 6602282









;-)

Congrats !


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

I'm still on point with the GDX SS!

Cupcakes for everyone...









Wrist shot!









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

starscream said:


> checking in with my Green and Red Heather that I picked up from Hong Kong:
> 
> View attachment 3342970
> 
> ...


Nice pics mate, just ordered the GD-X6900HT-3 Green, the same as you have here, do you think there will be any more gdx out this year?
How many GDX models do they usually come out with a year do you know mate?
Seems to be less digitals coming out.
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

flying said:


> Oh I forgot to add my GD-X6930-9 ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3015490


Hi lads, just throwing the feelers out, im looking to buy this model 2nd hand, if anybody has one they might like to sell could they please shoot me a PM, or does anybody know where i could find one new or used without paying a silly price? Cheers n thanks


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

I have not forgotten this GDX thread!

Making this one count 










Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

starscream said:


> A new Prince is born! Prince Chrisek now has a younger brother! haha Prince Starscream!
> 
> checking in with my 3:
> 
> ...


Just found one of these gdx6930e for $160us brand new, so im giving yellow another go, this seems to be a deeper yellow than my old frog and i like the black buttons and darker dial, i like the black contrast and red eye.
Lol theres still a risk i might have to flip it if its too much colour or too bright but im gonna give yellow another go.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

On my way back to a GD-X6900 after the 1st one I had from amazon had a badly warped bezel about a year ago.

this time GD-X6900FB-8DR off eBay after someone bought one and didn't like its bling bling.

£40 a small postage charge, should be here next Tuesday.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

On my way back to a GD-X6900 after the 1st one I had from amazon had a badly warped bezel about a year ago.

this time GD-X6900FB-8DR off eBay after someone bought one and didn't like its bling bling.

£40 a small postage charge, should be here next Tuesday.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's arrived

Quick scrub and dry and it's sweet


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM, Just got my gd-x6930 lightning yellow, First impressions are i really freaking like it, the yellow reminds me of a rescue yellow, its a rich yellow not a light yellow, its the perfect shade of yellow for my liking, the contrast with the black buttons and dial is sweet, i even like the red eye and im not a big fan of red.
The yellow display is real easy on the eye.
This is up there now with my favourite G's now, if theres any more G's in this exact colour or i can get resin sets in this colour i might be looking into it.
Ive got a 1000 frog i was going to flip, it might be getting a yellow jacket now.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I forgot about this thread










GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900SP ...................................... 1 watch


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 277 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug, Starscream (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

so great to see this thread back again! thank you Piowa! :-!

shame only 2 GDX this year, hope to see more before the year is over.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I didn't know this thread existed until now. I've had the GD-X6900TC-8 since Father's Day (gift from wife). I'll post a pic tomorrow... I'm actually considering ordering the black jelly resin from pacparts to switch it up for a while.

Edit:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900SP ...................................... 1 watch


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 278 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug, Starscream (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

New arrival










GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches

GD-X6900SP ...................................... 1 watch


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 279 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug, Starscream (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

FUTURA checking in!









that takes my total to 12. will need a new rank name haha :think: :-!

also looks like no other Futura checked in? weird..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Done, *G*raet*D*uke*X*



Mine GDX is sold

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900SP ...................................... 2 watches


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 279 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*GreatDukeX* -Starscream (12 watches)*
Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

my triplets


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

starscream said:


> FUTURA checking in!
> 
> View attachment 9704402
> 
> ...


Congrats SS :-!
As time goes by & I see more of these it has really grown on me too

Maybe will grab one too... :think:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 7 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900SP ...................................... 2 watches


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 282 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*GreatDukeX* -Starscream (12 watches)*
Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia, Steelerswit (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

flying said:


> Congrats SS :-!
> As time goes by & I see more of these it has really grown on me too
> 
> May will grab one too... :think:


thanks bro! :-!

I wasn't liking it at 1st but i got some hands on time with it a few weeks ago and got to go around the city taking pics of the watch with graffiti. So i picked it up this week during a 10% off sale. I also got to talk to Futura! he had commented on the G-Shock India Instagram account and I replied and we started talking. awesome guy! thought it was really nice of him to reach out and talk to me like that. he was also tagging me in wrist shots of his & let me share them as well.









































EDIT: not sure why some of my pics are being posted sideways.. even though they are straight in my laptop.. :-s


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Super shots SS :-!

Lemme try spin those 3


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

well, move me up a notch, GD-X6900S7 Captain America


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 14 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 7 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900SP ...................................... 2 watches


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 283 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*GreatDukeX* -Starscream (12 watches)*
Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se, Steelerswit (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GD-X6900FB-8CR

If the GXW-56 is "The King," I think of this big gold guy as "The Don."










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-X6900MNM-1 ............................... 43 watches

GD-X6930-9 ..................................... 36 watches

GD-X6900MH-1 ................................. 26 watches

GD-X6900FB-8B ................................ 22 watches

GD-X6900CM-5 ................................. 16 watches

GD-X6900CM-8 ................................. 15 watches
GD-X6900FB-8 .................................. 15 watches

GD-X6900-1 ..................................... 12 watches
GD-X6900-7 ..................................... 12 watches

GD-X6900FB-1 ................................... 7 watches
GD-X6900HT-2 ................................... 7 watches

GD-X6900LG-8 ................................... 6 watches
GD-X6900HT-3 ................................... 6 watches

GD-X6900GD-9 ................................... 5 watches
GD-X6900CS-7 ................................... 5 watches

GD-X6900FB-7 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900HT-4 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900PM-1 ................................... 4 watches
GD-X6900TC-8 ................................... 4 watches

GD-X6900HT-9 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900HT-7 ................................... 3 watches
GD-X6900TC-5 ................................... 3 watches

GD-X6900MC-3 ................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900 mods .................................. 2 watches
GD-X6900AL ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900JC ...................................... 2 watches
GD-X6900SP ...................................... 2 watches


GB-X6900B-2 ..................................... 8 watches

GB-X6900B-1 ..................................... 6 watches

GB-X6900B-4 ..................................... 3 watches

*Together ........................................ 284 watches

**Mr Universe* - Kawei (27 watches)
*Emperor of GDX* - Kev55 (17 watches)
*GreatDukeX* -Starscream (12 watches)*
Chuck GDX Norris* - max.doug (11 watches)
*Pope of GDX* - Phattbam, Simonal (10 watches)
*Big Nine of GDX - *(9 watches)
*Egihter GDX - *D1cky986, Stueeey (8 watches)
*King of GDX* - Olitinto, Soulbridgemedia (7 watches)
*Viceroi of GDX* - Sjors, ZuL11, Flying (6 watches)
*Five star GDX - *Chrisek, SteelersfanVA (5 watches)
*Dukes of GDX* - Kronos, Wrightc88, theWrist, Vade_R, Fresh Eddie Fresh, Dn06se, Steelerswit (4 watches)
*Princes of GDX* - Yankeexpress, R8SMV, FJay Iceberg White, Alexs12, Cobia (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

GDX6900-1 may favorite low end model (have 1)


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Got this for a good price on impulse.
May just be passing through.

Nothing wrong with it, just not compelling enough to keep.

Yet...









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GD-X6900MC

I wanted something with the negative red illumination.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Just picked up my Eminem finally so this is my current GDX contingent 😀


----------



## budakmelayu (Jun 20, 2017)

atm moment i have only have 2 gs. might add another one to the collection








gd-x6900mc-3jr & gw-6900bc-1jf


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Do they do the GDX in the plain DW6900 colour, black bezel and face with a positive display ?


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Current state of my gdx contingent...after seeing phreddos MC that's on my radar I think!!! 😃


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally got hold of the Jungle Green Camo 6900MC for a steal from a fellow collector..😃


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Grey Camo arrived today..along with some Heather's recently lol GDX as it stands


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Put me in for another another one, GD-X6930-9









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

That and the JC are the only ones I'm chasing haha


----------



## Iosono (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry for little off topic, at first...

I looking to buy one of white GDX, Heathered (ht7) or Camo (mc7), but want to know does they after time start to lose/change colour (thanks to clothing)?

And for owner of both, which white model you prefer more Heather or Camo?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Iosono (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry for little off topic, at first...

I looking to buy one of white GDX, Heathered (ht7) or Camo (mc7), but want to know does they after time start to lose/change colour (thanks to clothing)?

And for owner of both, which white model you prefer more Heather or Camo?

Thanks a lot 



Edit: Sorry for double post


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

White Camo is the pick for me...the white Heather is nice and would probably hide marks better though lol


----------



## Iosono (Sep 12, 2014)

@bncrpt Thanks a lot for answer. Had chance to see white Heather live and it's very nice, but white Camo see only on pics and video...

Also, I can find Heather for 75e and think it's a good price for new GDX


----------



## wultan (Jan 7, 2017)

Guys, I jumped the gun and bought a GD-X6900-1 without testing, assuming as it is large, the strap should be longer than the G-6900. 
Well, it is. BUT only by a fraction. I'm on the 2nd last hole on the strap! Yeah, massive wrists. Almost all my seikos requires at least 2 additional links and my G-shock King is on the 3rd last hole. 

So, does anyone here knows of any alternative straps that are longer? Or has anyone fitted a nato adaptor (i tried the one for the g-6900, no go)?

Many thanks guys!


----------



## wultan (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like this is my only option for now.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

wultan said:


> Looks like this is my only option for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually its a genius idea, nice one.


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

Piowa said:


> Come on guys, you know what to do...
> 
> View attachment 1298595
> 
> ...


Just arrived GDX6900CM8


----------

